# Jumping spider not eating!



## CuddleyJumper (Feb 13, 2013)

hi there! I have a near adult female phidippus regius and she hasn't eaten since just after Christmas. She shed her skin and now won't eat her crickets. I'm worried she's going to starve, her abdomen is small. Anyone experienced this with jumpers? My friend thinks it's a winter fast thing, but I'm not so sure.

Thanks


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

Is it definitely a Female? and not a mature Male? Have you a picture,

Might seem a silly question but is the live food a sensible size? as larger foods they will often run from.


----------



## CuddleyJumper (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, she's definatley female. Sorry I don't have my camera with me to take a pic. And the cricket is just a bit larger than her and she's had no problem taking down crickets more than twice her size before!


----------



## CuddleyJumper (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, I have put her in a small container with a baby cricket. She is still showing no interest. I am quite worried. I thought I'd done everything right, I don't want her to starve


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Has she had a drink?
Hope she pulls through, i have a lonely adult male thats been alone for a long while if she does. Try asking on arachnoboards aswell.


----------



## CuddleyJumper (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, i spray her tank regularly. I'll spray the small container too though, just to be sure.


----------

